# Cigar Reviewers wanted!



## DD Americas (Dec 1, 2013)

Hello,

We are a small cigar manufacturer looking to launch in the US (although we already distribute in Europe and Japan) and are looking for cigar smokers who like to write reviews. If you would like to review our cigars, please send me a PM and I will work on getting out a free sampler to you. We will need some proof of age (a picture of any ID with your DOB would suffice). 

Best,

Don Duarte Cigars

Note to forum admins: If there is any issue with my post please do not hesitate to contact me.


----------



## JKlavins (Jun 28, 2013)

I'm interested, but your PMs are only unlocked after 5 days of membership.


----------



## Gdaddy (Sep 20, 2012)

I'm interested also but can't PM you.


----------



## Cardinal (Jun 14, 2013)

Yup, same here. Have posted a few reviews lately in the review section actually.


----------



## Laynard (Oct 10, 2013)

DD Americas said:


> Hello,
> 
> We are a small cigar manufacturer looking to launch in the US (although we already distribute in Europe and Japan) and are looking for cigar smokers who like to write reviews. If you would like to review our cigars, please send me a PM and I will work on getting out a free sampler to you. We will need some proof of age (a picture of any ID with your DOB would suffice).
> 
> ...


I would also be interested, but I find the request for ID odd. I understand the liability issue, but how can one ensure that the ID matches the person submitting it? A minor could easily borrow an ID, scan it and claim to be of age. Perhaps it is a plausible deniability thing. Anyways, PM me when you get the ability. Also, are your cigars available for purchase in the states yet?


----------



## Chrishorsley13 (Jun 15, 2013)

As others have stated cNt PM you but I'm in!


----------



## madbricky (Mar 29, 2013)

Im in, I use a systematic approach to score the cigars and am very thorough.


----------



## TCBSmokes (Sep 25, 2013)

Not to look a gift horse in the mouth, but for safety's sake, I sent a request for verification of this offer directly to Don Duarte cigars. Will let you know what response I receive. TCB

http://www.donduartecigars.com/contact.html

Additionally, according to this article, Don Duarte inked a deal for U.S. distribution in 2011..

PRESS RELEASE: M. Misti Cigar Company, Inc. / Crown Jewel International


----------



## momo439 (Nov 8, 2013)

I'm very interested but I'm guessing that Canadians are out of the game? PM me please if it's okay.

Thanks!

Edit: will your cigars be available online?


----------



## alfred1222 (Oct 20, 2013)

im interested, but need verification that you really are from DD


----------



## HIM (Sep 12, 2012)

TCBSmokes said:


> Not to look a gift horse in the mouth, but for safety's sake, I sent a request for verification of this offer directly to Don Duarte cigars. Will let you know what response I receive. TCB
> 
> Don Duarte Cigars
> 
> ...


Yea this sounds pretty cool but I don't know think I'll be sending out pictures of my license to anyone.


----------



## madbricky (Mar 29, 2013)

I contacted them directly fellas to make sure this is not an identity stealing spoof as these cigars have ratings in the Puff database.


----------



## momo439 (Nov 8, 2013)

alfred1222 said:


> im interested, but need verification that you really are from DD


Also, since the only the only thing that need be known is age, the rest of the info of the ID could be blocked with masking tape or paper.


----------



## madbricky (Mar 29, 2013)

No sign of any US distributing. Looks legit....we'll see what kind of response I get.


----------



## rangerdavid (Oct 3, 2013)

OK, I'll be glad to do it too. After your PM is open, contact me and I'll be happy to help. 

David


----------



## JeepGuy (Dec 7, 2012)

I'd be glad to give a couple of reviews as well. PM me when you are able.


----------



## huskers (Oct 2, 2012)

I'm game.......I'm not sure how you will go about this since you don't have PM privileges yet.


----------



## crash-wizard (Sep 14, 2013)

I am in, but will not send you any personal information in order to protect myself from identity theft. I will send a photo of myself and you can judge for yourself if I look old enough to participate. PM me when you have the privilege.


----------



## Pj201 (Apr 27, 2013)

I'd love to but I'm extremely suspect that it's a true request...:lie:


----------



## DD Americas (Dec 1, 2013)

It is a true request. I will go and collect all of the verification requests sent to the website email and reply back. We did ink a distribution agreement back in 2011 but that distributor went under. We spent more time building up Europe and Japan and now we want to build the US. Our plan is simple: No one in the US really knows who we are and we want to change that before we start knocking on the doors of retailers and etailers. I need some cigar smokers willing to talk and write about the cigars.

The request for ID is because we are a business and need to ensure we are not sending to minors. I am not sure how else we could verify that, although there are some third party services that do that. Incidentally, you may call the number on the website to speak with a human being, its a small organization at this point. Anyways I am happy to send out the first wave of samplers, I will have to post a few more items to get PM priveleges. You may also contact us via the website's email if you feel more comfortable. If you can think of an easier way to satisfy US age restrictions on tobacco, you just let me know. 

In terms of information usage, I am the marketing manager for the DD Americas launch. Your info stays with me and will be deleted shortly after I mail out the cigars. We cannot legally require anyone to complete the review after we send out the cigars - but we can encourage you to do so by simply asking. 

I am aiming for about 20 reviews on this site.


----------



## Tobias Lutz (Feb 18, 2013)

crash-wizard said:


> I am in, but will not send you any personal information in order to protect myself from identity theft. I will send a photo of myself and you can judge for yourself if I look old enough to participate. PM me when you have the privilege.


It's pretty common to send a license with all information except name, DOB, and address blacked-out when ordering from a B&M online. They file it and you never have to do it again following the first order. You have to remember that these guys have liability issues to concern themselves with- your word and my word don't do them any good in court.


----------



## DD Americas (Dec 1, 2013)

Laynard said:


> I would also be interested, but I find the request for ID odd. I understand the liability issue, but how can one ensure that the ID matches the person submitting it? A minor could easily borrow an ID, scan it and claim to be of age. Perhaps it is a plausible deniability thing. Anyways, PM me when you get the ability. Also, are your cigars available for purchase in the states yet?


Our cigars are not available for purchase in the US yet, only Europe and Japan. We are launching in the US in 2014 and are raising awareness of our brand and product in advance of the launch. This is not going to be an open ongoing offer, I just wanted 20-25 reviewers to review the cigars to have opinions in existence on the internet so that when we discuss with business partners we can show them how our product was received by end cigar smokers. You cannot verify the ID matches perfectly but so long as we are shipping to the person on the ID who is 18+ at that address, it should be fine. Online retailers face the same issue and that is how they resolve it.


----------



## DD Americas (Dec 1, 2013)

As Tobias mentioned,

If you send us a copy of an ID, please black out all information except name, address, and DOB. After all the concern I phoned the attorney we use and he said that is fine. I do not want any additional information if it's unnecessary.


----------



## HardHeaded (Nov 6, 2013)

I'm interested. Could be interesting to see how my review might stack up to the others. Contact has been made through the website.


----------



## huskers (Oct 2, 2012)

DD Americas said:


> It is a true request. I will go and collect all of the verification requests sent to the website email and reply back. We did ink a distribution agreement back in 2011 but that distributor went under. We spent more time building up Europe and Japan and now we want to build the US. Our plan is simple: No one in the US really knows who we are and we want to change that before we start knocking on the doors of retailers and etailers. I need some cigar smokers willing to talk and write about the cigars.
> 
> The request for ID is because we are a business and need to ensure we are not sending to minors. I am not sure how else we could verify that, although there are some third party services that do that. Incidentally, you may call the number on the website to speak with a human being, its a small organization at this point. Anyways I am happy to send out the first wave of samplers, I will have to post a few more items to get PM priveleges. You may also contact us via the website's email if you feel more comfortable. If you can think of an easier way to satisfy US age restrictions on tobacco, you just let me know.
> 
> ...


Hey, I sent you an email on your website.


----------



## baust55 (Sep 8, 2013)

Don I am interested in doing reviews I emailed my address date of birth and a photo as proof of age I sent it to email Info @ donduartecigars.com


----------



## lostonmonday (Aug 19, 2013)

I'm interested too. I'll email DD cigars later today.


----------



## DD Americas (Dec 1, 2013)

Thanks guys, I will respond in the AM as I am beat today.


----------



## MegaGlide (Jul 22, 2012)

I'm game. Please PM me when you have the time in.


----------



## 455 Punch (Nov 24, 2013)

Interested


----------



## DD Americas (Dec 1, 2013)

Ok I responded to everyone's email that were sent to the website and directly (I think). At this point, I am getting close to the number of reviewers I need and I only have 200 cigars for this promotion, so I am not taking on any new reviewer signups after this post.

Those of you waiting for me to get PM privileges, I will PM you once I have the required 5 days in; I am assuming all of you guys are going to want the cigars so I have set aside cigars for you guys. I anticipate those cigars will go out next week. 

Those of you who already contacted me via email, they will go out Friday via USPS.

Thanks for the interest guys!


----------



## baust55 (Sep 8, 2013)

I received reply to email 
Thanks
Austin


----------



## huskers (Oct 2, 2012)

DD Americas said:


> Ok I responded to everyone's email that were sent to the website and directly (I think). At this point, I am getting close to the number of reviewers I need and I only have 200 cigars for this promotion, so I am not taking on any new reviewer signups after this post.
> 
> Those of you waiting for me to get PM privileges, I will PM you once I have the required 5 days in; I am assuming all of you guys are going to want the cigars so I have set aside cigars for you guys. I anticipate those cigars will go out next week.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the opportunity to try your cigars Don!

I can't lie, I'm kind of excited.

I love trying different cigars for the first time.


----------



## JKlavins (Jun 28, 2013)

DD Americas said:


> Ok I responded to everyone's email that were sent to the website and directly (I think). At this point, I am getting close to the number of reviewers I need and I only have 200 cigars for this promotion, so I am not taking on any new reviewer signups after this post.
> 
> Those of you waiting for me to get PM privileges, I will PM you once I have the required 5 days in; I am assuming all of you guys are going to want the cigars so I have set aside cigars for you guys. I anticipate those cigars will go out next week.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the opportunity!
I always look forward to trying new cigars and blends!!


----------



## Laynard (Oct 10, 2013)

This should be fun. It'll be interesting what we all say about them.


----------



## TCBSmokes (Sep 25, 2013)

DD Americas said:


> Ok I responded to everyone's email that were sent to the website and directly (I think). At this point, I am getting close to the number of reviewers I need and I only have 200 cigars for this promotion, so I am not taking on any new reviewer signups after this post.
> 
> Those of you waiting for me to get PM privileges, I will PM you once I have the required 5 days in; I am assuming all of you guys are going to want the cigars so I have set aside cigars for you guys. I anticipate those cigars will go out next week.
> 
> ...


Hey Don. I emailed you two days ago but did not receive a response. I emailed you again tonight, and will pm you with id when it's up and running on your end. Thanks. Tom B. in NC


----------



## DD Americas (Dec 1, 2013)

Hi Tom, I did receive your original email and had emailed a response. I just resent a new response.


----------



## MegaGlide (Jul 22, 2012)

I went ahead and emailed you from your site as well.


----------



## HardHeaded (Nov 6, 2013)

I responded back to you with my information as well Don.


----------



## MegaGlide (Jul 22, 2012)

Received your reply (should have checked my email before posting, LOL).
DL copy sent.


----------



## DD Americas (Dec 1, 2013)

OK the first wave of cigars went out. Everyone who sent me their emails should receive them next week. I should have PM priveleges by tomorrow and will PM everyone else for the second wave.

Cheers!


----------



## huskers (Oct 2, 2012)

DD Americas said:


> OK the first wave of cigars went out. Everyone who sent me their emails should receive them next week. I should have PM priveleges by tomorrow and will PM everyone else for the second wave.
> 
> Cheers!


:clap2:


----------



## Laynard (Oct 10, 2013)

DD Americas said:


> OK the first wave of cigars went out. Everyone who sent me their emails should receive them next week. I should have PM priveleges by tomorrow and will PM everyone else for the second wave.
> 
> Cheers!


Looking forward to it. Thanks for the opportunity!


----------



## TCBSmokes (Sep 25, 2013)

DD Americas said:


> OK the first wave of cigars went out. Everyone who sent me their emails should receive them next week. I should have PM priveleges by tomorrow and will PM everyone else for the second wave.
> 
> Cheers!


Lookin' forward to it. :smile: T.


----------



## JKlavins (Jun 28, 2013)

DD Americas said:


> OK the first wave of cigars went out. Everyone who sent me their emails should receive them next week. I should have PM priveleges by tomorrow and will PM everyone else for the second wave.
> 
> Cheers!


Great! Looking forward to it! Cheers!


----------



## madbricky (Mar 29, 2013)

Check out these links for charts fellas to help reviewing


----------



## Laynard (Oct 10, 2013)

Thanks, Craig!


----------



## baust55 (Sep 8, 2013)

hey Don thanks for the opportunity to try and review your cigars .

Excited to try a new brand .
your web site is excellent .

Don Duarte Cigars

AUSTIN


----------



## momo439 (Nov 8, 2013)

Thanks Don, I'm excited to try what Don Duarte blend has to offer. Its a great opportunity and its really appreciated


----------



## 455 Punch (Nov 24, 2013)

Just sent my info and age verification. Is your intent to get a public review posted here? Or private input?


----------



## Laynard (Oct 10, 2013)

Idea: we should probably put our reviews all in one thread instead of having individual threads all reviewing the same cigar.


----------



## TCBSmokes (Sep 25, 2013)

Laynard said:


> Idea: we should probably put our reviews all in one thread instead of having individual threads all reviewing the same cigar.


Perhaps, but also, three Don Duartes are already set up in the members review section here, and barring differing instructions from DD themselves, where I would plan to go. We can always add whatever other products or vitolas need to be added once we see what types we receive to review. TCB

http://www.cigarforums.net/Cigar-Reviews/Manufacturer/Don-Duarte-Reserva-Cigar-Reviews.html

There seems to be two different lines, DD Clasico, and Reserva.

http://donduartecigars.com/products.html


----------



## zoey (Nov 17, 2013)

did we reach the limit of people they want to review?


----------



## huskers (Oct 2, 2012)

I got mine today!

Nice little flight sampler.

I'm leaving for Washington state on Wednesday so if it's all right, I'm going to let these rest for a few days before I try to light one up possibly on Sunday.

I'm looking forward to these.


----------



## Laynard (Oct 10, 2013)

Looks good. I hope mines in the mail. I'm also leaving for the weekend, so I plan on resting mine til Monday.


----------



## TCBSmokes (Sep 25, 2013)

Nice. Looks like those are the Reservas. Were there any instructions on how/where to post reviews on them? Thanks. TCB


----------



## Gdaddy (Sep 20, 2012)

Wow, those look really nice! Can't wait to get them.


----------



## TCBSmokes (Sep 25, 2013)

If the 'gars are as nice as the bands, we're golden.


----------



## zoey (Nov 17, 2013)

I just took my pants off


----------



## momo439 (Nov 8, 2013)

The pics are building anticipation here... it's a little like an early stocking stuffer


----------



## TCBSmokes (Sep 25, 2013)

Good way to put it , momo.


----------



## Tobias Lutz (Feb 18, 2013)

Mine arrived yesterday and are taking a short acclimation nap. The letter that came with them acknowledged that they store @ 70rh, but have been getting feedback that they smoke better closer to 65rh (the wettest I store anything). When I get rid of the last of this crud my kids passed on to me and my taste is straight again I will get started killing them slowly :biggrin:


----------



## baust55 (Sep 8, 2013)

My sample flight arrived at the post office today . The six cigars look awesome .

I will rest them at 65% RH for a few days to give them a chance to acclimate .

Also to give me a chance to finish getting over a cold so my taste buds are back to normal .

The flight I received are from the Don Duarte Reserva line. 
very nice looking cigars .

Robusta ( Dark Natural Habano 5"x52) 
Toro ( Dark Natural Habano 6"x52) 
Piramide/Torpedo ( Dark Natural Habano 6 1/8"x54) 
Piramide/Torpedo ( Dark Natural Habano 5"x54)
Ancho ( Dark Natural Habano 4"x60) 
Toro Grande ( Dark Natural Habano 6"x60)


----------



## swamper (Jun 10, 2013)

My sampler arrived today and they look great. I will let. The rest for a week before trying one.


----------



## Old Smokey (Sep 13, 2013)

I look forward to reading your reviews. As a new smoker I didn't feel qualified to participate. But if they seem to be in my wheelhouse after the reviews, I look forward to burning one up.


----------



## Laynard (Oct 10, 2013)

Got mine!
(1) Toro Grande, 6x60
(2) Piramide/Torpedo, 61/8x54
(2) Robusto, 5x52
(1) Ancho, 4x60
They're resting naked for a bit to get acclimated. Not to influence the other reviewers, but I have a positive first impression.


----------



## momo439 (Nov 8, 2013)

TCBSmokes said:


> Good way to put it , momo.


Thanks, I can't wait to get them. I'll gladly represent the Great White North for These reviews


----------



## momo439 (Nov 8, 2013)

Old Smokey said:


> I look forward to reading your reviews. As a new smoker I didn't feel qualified to participate. But if they seem to be in my wheelhouse after the reviews, I look forward to burning one up.


I'm sure a new smoker's views will be appreciated just as well. I've been smoking pipe for a few years and cigars regularly for over one now. Who knows, they could be great for a novice wanting to expand their horizon. I guess my reviews are going to be new smoker's review.


----------



## Laynard (Oct 10, 2013)

momo439 said:


> I'm sure a new smoker's views will be appreciated just as well. I've been smoking pipe for a few years and cigars regularly for over one now. Who knows, they could be great for a novice wanting to expand their horizon. I guess my reviews are going to be new smoker's review.


Ditto.


----------



## Old Smokey (Sep 13, 2013)

momo439 said:


> I'm sure a new smoker's views will be appreciated just as well. I've been smoking pipe for a few years and cigars regularly for over one now. Who knows, they could be great for a novice wanting to expand their horizon. I guess my reviews are going to be new smoker's review.


You are probably right. The only requirement in the OP is "enjoy writing reviews". I enjoy reading reviews but feel writing one is still a ways away. I began smoking cigars about 3 months ago and have destroyed about 30 sticks. I did manage to determine one was a dog turd.


----------



## HardHeaded (Nov 6, 2013)

My package arrived today as well. It was a long day followed by a rough drive home. Really having to resist the urge to smoke one tonight and let them acclimate for a few days.

The sizes seem to be consistant for the samples sent.

1 Ancho
1 Toro Grande
2 Pyrimide / Torpedo
2 Robusto


----------



## DD Americas (Dec 1, 2013)

Hey guys,

Most of you should have the cigars by now. Per the enclosed sheet, please let them rest for a week or two then start smoking em! I will create a thread to collect the reviews next week. If you really like the cigars, don't forget to write the review on the main page and rate them! There may be minor cosmetic changes (the final production cigars will all go out with a closed foot for example), but the blend is set. Enjoy!


----------



## TCBSmokes (Sep 25, 2013)

DD Americas said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Most of you should have the cigars by now. Per the enclosed sheet, please let them rest for a week or two then start smoking em! I will create a thread to collect the reviews next week. If you really like the cigars, don't forget to write the review on the main page and rate them! There may be minor cosmetic changes (the final production cigars will all go out with a closed foot for example), but the blend is set. Enjoy!


DD. Thanks for the info. They are resting comfortably in one of my cozy humis. TCB

View attachment 82399


----------



## zoey (Nov 17, 2013)

DD Americas said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Most of you should have the cigars by now. Per the enclosed sheet, please let them rest for a week or two then start smoking em! I will create a thread to collect the reviews next week. If you really like the cigars, don't forget to write the review on the main page and rate them! There may be minor cosmetic changes (the final production cigars will all go out with a closed foot for example), but the blend is set. Enjoy!


Thanks for posting on this site and extending the offer to review the cigars. I think I can speak for many peeps....we are eagerly awaiting to lit up your fine cigars and post a ton of positive reviews!


----------



## HoserX (Aug 17, 2012)

I received mine Friday and they're some good looking smokes. I'll let them rest for a week, and hopefully we'll get decent enough weather toward the end of the month and my son and I can burn a few of them over the holidays.


----------



## huskers (Oct 2, 2012)

HoserX said:


> I received mine Friday and they're some good looking smokes. I'll let them rest for a week, and hopefully we'll get decent enough weather toward the end of the month and my son and I can burn a few of them over the holidays.


 @DD Americas, my box did not contain any papers......

Could you or someone else email the papers to me?


----------



## momo439 (Nov 8, 2013)

Look at the nice surprise I had coming back home today. Now comes the hard part of waiting.


----------



## deke (Aug 19, 2013)

DD Americas said:


> Ok I responded to everyone's email that were sent to the website and directly (I think). At this point, I am getting close to the number of reviewers I need and I only have 200 cigars for this promotion, so I am not taking on any new reviewer signups after this post.
> 
> Those of you waiting for me to get PM privileges, I will PM you once I have the required 5 days in; I am assuming all of you guys are going to want the cigars so I have set aside cigars for you guys. I anticipate those cigars will go out next week.
> 
> ...


Please post again if looking for more reviewers. These looked nice from the pictures posted -- I like the band design.


----------



## 455 Punch (Nov 24, 2013)

I don't know how someone hasn't tried one yet. I almost gave in and tried mine today. You guys must be bluffing, c'mon, how was it...


----------



## huskers (Oct 2, 2012)

455 Punch said:


> I don't know how someone hasn't tried one yet. I almost gave in and tried mine today. You guys must be bluffing, c'mon, how was it...


lol.........I've been patiently ER.......impatiently waiting.

I was wondering who the first person was going to be.

Maybe sunday.


----------



## zoey (Nov 17, 2013)

I too have glanced at my humis and was tempted....did you guys take off the cellos?


----------



## huskers (Oct 2, 2012)

zoey said:


> I too have glanced at my humis and was tempted....did you guys take off the cellos?


Hell no, I don't flirt with my cigars till I'm good and ready to get down and do business.


----------



## Laynard (Oct 10, 2013)

zoey said:


> I too have glanced at my humis and was tempted....did you guys take off the cellos?


Mine are naked to acclimate quicker. I'm thinking tomorrow I'm trying one. The note said 1-2 weeks and it has been about nine days at 65%.


----------



## TCBSmokes (Sep 25, 2013)

Michael posted he was gonna designate a place for us to post our reviews on. Haven't heard about it yet. At the same time, I added all the shapes and sizes we received to the "Don Duarte" section of "Member Cigar Reviews", here. That's where I'm putting my reviews, in addition to wherever he wants them, if he names a place. Y'all are welcome to join me. :smile: TCB

Here's the link. Puff.com - The Largest Cigar Community on the Internet. Period.

Now if you haven't posted a review here, before, it's real easy, but you have to register first. It is separate from how you're registered to post here on forums. So, don't just fill in the review form because it won't go through. Gotta register first.

Here is the link for that (also found on the right hand side of the page for any cigar review).

http://www.cigarforums.net/index.php?option=com_comprofiler&task=registers

I see it asks a lot of questions. I don't recall how much of the info requested I actually supplied, but you can try just filling in what you want and see if it goes through. Or else if you don't want to then just start adding reviews to this thread. Sound good?


----------



## Laynard (Oct 10, 2013)

Thanks Tom. Sounds like we have a game plan.


----------



## Laynard (Oct 10, 2013)

Just tried the Ancho. I'm writing up my review now, but will save to post when the thread opens up. May give a brief rating on the main site.


----------



## JKlavins (Jun 28, 2013)

I received mine a couple days ago, they are resting comfortably


----------



## momo439 (Nov 8, 2013)

Laynard said:


> Just tried the Ancho. I'm writing up my review now, but will save to post when the thread opens up. May give a brief rating on the main site.


Any first thoughts?


----------



## Laynard (Oct 10, 2013)

momo439 said:


> Any first thoughts?


I should have eaten before I smoked it. :biggrin: For being a vitola I do not prefer, I enjoyed it. I'm looking forward to the piramide. I don't really want to say more until others have a chance to do their reviews. I don't want to create any preconceptions.


----------



## huskers (Oct 2, 2012)

I smoked one tonight. A bit wet still but good none the less.

Review to follow


----------



## TCBSmokes (Sep 25, 2013)

Laynard said:


> Just tried the Ancho. I'm writing up my review now, but will save to post when the thread opens up. May give a brief rating on the main site.


I saw your "brief rating" in the Member Cigar Reviews section. Good work. And you are the first! I will join you after I sample one or two sometime this week. TCB


----------



## momo439 (Nov 8, 2013)

Word of advice, I smoked the Ancho this afternoon and got an appreciable nicotine kick in the ass. Took me 3 hours and a full meal to shake it off. Coke Zero should off been replaced by the Classic on that one.

I'll compile the notes and post my review shortly.


----------



## Gdaddy (Sep 20, 2012)

This cigar is not for beginners or the weak of heart. However there are many seasoned smokers who will appreciate the quality of this power house.


----------



## HardHeaded (Nov 6, 2013)

I'm new to cigars and I fully agree that these will knock you on your but. I've started grabbing candy bars to eat once I'm done. It helps greatly.

Still a nice smooth smoke though.


----------



## huskers (Oct 2, 2012)

momo439 said:


> Word of advice, I smoked the Ancho this afternoon and got an appreciable nicotine kick in the ass. Took me 3 hours and a full meal to shake it off. Coke Zero should off been replaced by the Classic on that one.
> 
> I'll compile the notes and post my review shortly.





Gdaddy said:


> This cigar is not for beginners or the weak of heart. However there are many seasoned smokers who will appreciate the quality of this power house.





HardHeaded said:


> I'm new to cigars and I fully agree that these will knock you on your but. I've started grabbing candy bars to eat once I'm done. It helps greatly.
> 
> Still a nice smooth smoke though.


Dammit, I feel ripped off.........I didn't even get a buzz.


----------



## HardHeaded (Nov 6, 2013)

huskers said:


> Dammit, I feel ripped off.........I didn't even get a buzz.


To be fair I started with the torpedo sized one, not the ancho. You might get more of a buzz from one of them. I'm saving the Toro Grande for last though.


----------



## momo439 (Nov 8, 2013)

HardHeaded said:


> To be fair I started with the torpedo sized one, not the ancho. You might get more of a buzz from one of them. I'm saving the Toro Grande for last though.


The Toro Grande gives me the shivers just looking at it! The words power house where mentioned earlier... I guess my palate developed quite a bit in the last year! I too found it smooth and flavourful (review pending). The last strong cigar I had was a CC Partagas SerieS No.4 and found it quite harsh; to the point I could not enjoy it. This Ancho was something I'll remember.


----------



## Gdaddy (Sep 20, 2012)

The cigar was able to be smoked appropriately slow due to an excellent burn but I could feel an under lying power that made me slow down and take it nice and easy. At a slow pace, just sipping, gave plenty of very satisfying flavors and never once came close to needing a re-light. Only had a slight touch up near the end. Top quality cigar. I've smoke 3 so far. Loving it.


----------



## Laynard (Oct 10, 2013)

I think we all agree, these things are potent! ainkiller: Love it!


----------



## DD Americas (Dec 1, 2013)

Hi Guys,

I created a thread in the Non-Habanos Reviews forum on this site to collect the reviews. Please post your reviews there and don't forget to post on the front page reviews as that is a different review database. Thanks and Happy New Year!


----------

